# Freezing!



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

Here in Australia, QLD, the temp (night) is around 16-19 degrees Celsius...

At night when I tuck my fluffy one in bed, I put a towel over the top of the cage so she cant see the light in the kitchen.

Is this temperature alright for budgies to sleep in?

If it is not, could someone please tell me how to keep her warm at night?

Thanks so much!:budgie::budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I live in Bundaberg QLd it is not to cold here yet. The temperture is still 29 dgs durning the day here as I said it is a little cool at night but not cold... But at night I have a dark black material cover I cover Indigos cage and leave the front open.. I have Indigo in the rumpus room near my bedroom.....I use a light kids rug a light blanket and I still cover the sides and leave the front open as I turn out the lights on him. If I am watching TV I only have the light on so I can see the television in the lounge room.....What part of Australia do you come from?.Maybe someone else can give you some advice....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As long as there are no drafts temperatures between 15-25 C are fine for budgies. 
When temperatures changes slowly over a matter of hours the budgie's body adjusts to the change.

Sudden changes (being moved suddenly from a warm house to the cold outdoors) or drafts are not good for them.*


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

I am living on the Gold Coast, just of the beach shore.

Thank you for the replies, I was worried if it would be to cold for them since they have a higher body temp...

Thank you!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The main thing is no sudden temperature changes and I also cover my budgies cages at night as well. I cover them completely and turn a corner up with a night light on in case of night frights. Budgies do not have good night vision.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Everyone has given you some good advice. I always keep my budgie out of a draft when winter comes i put him in a warm part of the house out of a draft as they can catch a chill..

In May it usually gets less than the temperatures between 15-25 C. The change happens at night and then early morning then it will warm up durning the day.. Glad you are getting some good advice..


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I put a small heating pad on one side of the cage and turn it on at night because our flat has poor insulation (oh, renting! :laugh. It maintains the temperature and only turns on when the temperature drops. I turn it off once the heating comes on in the building.

I also wanted to mention that I used a towel at first to cover Sammy's cage, and he started picking at and eating the fibers. I switched to a sheet and it's going better! 

Good luck


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I have always covered my cages completely at night with a black bed sheet (I use a bed sheet because it is more difficult for the birds pick at as the fibres can be harmful in the long run if digested) During the winter months I put an extra layer of fleece blanket over the bed sheet for further insulation. 
I am currently also using a heat lamp (black bulb for night use) for one of my birds as he is unwell so when I have that on i only cover 3 sides for fire safety.

I always pay attention to how warm or cold my birds feet are in the morning also.


----------

